# flying toads!



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Not really a pest but this is the best fit topic. I saw some motion out on my upper level deck that is about 12 feet above grade, and found this little guy. I wonder if he got scary bird ride or what. He looked uninjured. I released him to the woods below where he belongs.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like it may be a Copes Gray Tree frog.
It can climb right up the side of the house.
http://www.virginiaherpetologicalso.../copes-gray-treefrog/cope's_gray_treefrog.php


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

That makes sense... Maybe he was trying to get into my potted blueberry bush.
Or maybe he was already in there yesterday and fell out when I shuffled everything around to clean the deck prior to painting. 



joecaption said:


> Looks like it may be a Copes Gray Tree frog.
> It can climb right up the side of the house.
> http://www.virginiaherpetologicalso.../copes-gray-treefrog/cope's_gray_treefrog.php


----------



## jamie86 (May 12, 2014)

He's quite beautiful - hope he's safe and well!

Should you see him again in future, as we now know he is a climbing frog, I'd recommend letting him stay on your deck. He'll eat any pests that come after your pot plants (like that blueberry bush) and help keep flies and mosquitos at bay. Tree frogs are built for heights (and the falls that go with them) so his safety wouldn't be too big a worry - so long as you watch where you step and put things down out there!


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

dont squash him- they eat roaches......


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Squash him? Heck, no. I love the toads and frogs. Only critters I really have issues with are rodents and deer.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL!! hey, tiny baby toads are a pain to me- not that I go around squishing them- they end up in my pool, swim for a day, then die. I have to scoop them up. Cant stop them- like the plague that God laid upon Egypt - to "let my people go"........


----------

